# ECM GIOTTO - water wand blocked?



## antigooner

Hi all, my used Giotto arrived today. Everything seems in order except for the water wand, which does no more than dribble!

Does anyone have any thoughts on what the problem may be? I have removed the filter on the end of the wand but it has made no difference.

Any help gratefully accepted.

;>)

Mel


----------



## funinacup

Valve might need serviced or is blocked with scale. Any signs of limescale on other components under the hood or on the tip of the water wand?


----------



## antigooner

Thanks for your response Michael. No sign of scale that I can see. As the unit is new to me, I have ordered a group head pressure guage to check everything out. The onboard pressure guage works and so does the pump and steam wand. Its just the water wand that refuses to work. I have not brewed any coffee yet as I am also waiting for a tamper to arrive. I shall be using ground coffee until I get a decent grinder.

I'm a real newbie to this.....hope I haven't bought a pup

Mel


----------



## El carajillo

Steam and water wand valves are similar to water taps. As many people are heavy handed and turn taps/ valves off too tightly it could be just the washer/seal in the valve stuck or deformed. When M/ch is cold unscrew the innards of the valve and examine the seal/washer, could be a simple fix.


----------



## antigooner

I stripped down the water wand pipework and found a flake of 'scale' on the boiler exit. Once I removed it, and reassembled again, all works perfectly. I also purchased a blanking filter and repeatedly back flushed the group head with chemicals. Everything clean and sweet now.


----------



## Daren

It might be worth checking the mushroom to see if you have scale build up elsewhere. Might be worth descaling the whole machine.


----------

